# Der richtige HDTV Receiver! // Keine Sender auf Vertikalen Satelit?



## Stingray93 (7. November 2010)

Hi Leute,
habe hier mal die letzten 5 Seiten durchgeschaut, aber nicht wirklich den Thread gefunden der zu meiner Vorstellung passte.

Zum Topic, ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einen passenden Receiver um einen ordentlichen HD(+) Empfang genießen zu können.
Als TV nutze ich einen LG 50PK350,
eine Digital Satellitenschüssel ist auch vorhanden (sry, hab keine Ahnung was für eine...sollte aber auch keine Rolle spielen, oder?)

Momentan habe ich einen *TrekStor SatCorder neptune classic.
*
Nun das was der Receiver haben sollte:
HDMI
HD+
Möglichkeit zum Anschluss einer Festplatte zum Aufnehmen (ich weiß, ist eingeschränkt! aber mir egal)
EPG
Timeshift
Preis ca. 200€

Hatte mir eig. schon diesen hier rausgesucht:
ALTERNATE. Hardware - Software - Entertainment

Doch bei dieser Übersicht,
Vergleich: HD-Receiver ohne Festplatte im Test - CHIP Online
steht das er nicht HD+ fähig ist.

dieser hier:
ALTERNATE. Hardware - Software - Entertainment

wäre natürlich eine alternative die auf jedenfall HD+ fähig ist, aber die Austattung ist zukunftsbezogen eher sehr mager!


Mal eine allgemeine Frage, die meisten Receiver verfügen nur über 1080i und nicht 1080p, macht das einen großen Unterschied?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir evtl. ein wenig helfen!


----------



## qwerkop23 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der richtige HDTV Receiver!*

"eine Digital Satellitenschüssel ist auch vorhanden (sry, hab keine Ahnung was für eine...sollte aber auch keine Rolle spielen, oder?)"
mit einem universal lnb solltest du hd empfangen.

zu hd+:
schade das du die *HD+ BANDE* unterstützen willst.


----------



## Sash (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der richtige HDTV Receiver!*

ich hol mir den technisat technistar s1+, wobei das plus am ende wichtig ist. den gibts auch nur als s1. da kann man alles dran anschliessen, gibts aber nur beim händler vor ort, premium line halt.
http://technisat.de/index189c.html?nav=Sat_DVB_S_,de,64-15204

eine hd+ karte für ein jahr ist dabei, mit nem alphacrypt kannst du auch alle sky sender empfangen. find das sfi/epg vom technisat am besten.


----------



## Stingray93 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der richtige HDTV Receiver!*



qwerkop23 schrieb:


> "eine Digital Satellitenschüssel ist auch vorhanden (sry, hab keine Ahnung was für eine...sollte aber auch keine Rolle spielen, oder?)"
> mit einem universal lnb solltest du hd empfangen.
> 
> zu hd+:
> schade das du die *HD+ BANDE* unterstützen willst.




Klar ist es ärgerlich dafür Geld hinlegen zu müssen, aber auf die Qualität möchte ich einfach verzichten!
Verstehe natürlich den standpunkt vieler. Finde es selber etwas unverschämt dafür Geld hinlegen zu müssen, aber naja.



> ich hol mir den technisat technistar s1+, wobei das plus am ende wichtig  ist. den gibts auch nur als s1. da kann man alles dran anschliessen,  gibts aber nur beim händler vor ort, premium line halt.
> http://technisat.de/index189c.html?n...S_,de,64-15204
> 
> eine hd+ karte für ein jahr ist dabei, mit nem alphacrypt kannst du auch  alle sky sender empfangen. find das sfi/epg vom technisat am besten.


den Finde ich auch sehr interessant!
Allerdings finde ich eine Angabe etwas "merkwürdig"
Formate             4:3, 16:9, HDTV 720p, HDTV 1080i, PAL

Wieso keine 1080p, bei angeblicher FULL HD unterstützung...

Den Receiver gibt es auch im Internet 
http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?articleId=672084&

Dieser hier:
http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?articleId=151195&

unterstützt z.B. 1080p


----------



## N8Mensch2 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der richtige HDTV Receiver!*

1080p wird nicht ausgestrahlt sondern "nur" 720p bzw. 1080i. Das kann sich in Zukunft irgendwann mal ändern, aber z.Zt. ist das HD-Ready-Angebot ja noch relativ überschaubar.
Ansonsten würde ich auch Kathrein, Humax oder Technisat bevorzugen.
Mein Humax IcordHD ist eigentlich auch kein HD+ Receiver, aber seit dem letzten Software-Update ist der Receiver HD+ fähig.


----------



## Sash (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der richtige HDTV Receiver!*

humax hab ich mom von sky, aber kabel, und find das ding kacke. unten haben wir einen teuren kabel rec. von technisat, und weil der gut ist hol ich mir halt wieder ein technisat. in den nächsten wochen sollte die sat-schüssel stehen. jedenfalls, die meisten haben nur 1080i, das ist da eigentlich standard, da wie mein vorposter schon sagte kein sender in p ausstrahlt. 
gar nicht gesehen das es den bei alternate gibt, jedenfalls bei mediamarkt ist der billiger und beim kauf von 2 geräten gehen die nochmal runter.. naja nicht viel, glaub 219€ pro gerät.


----------



## Stingray93 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der richtige HDTV Receiver!*

Finde ich ein wenig blöd, gerade wenn sich das in Zukunft ändert, will ich mir doch nicht wieder nen neuen Receiver kaufen müssen.

Momentan schwank ich eig. nur zwischen diesen beiden:
ALTERNATE. Hardware - Software - Entertainment

und

ALTERNATE. Hardware - Software - Entertainment


für den 1. spricht natürlich
-preis
-1080p

für den 2. allerdings noch einiges mehr :/ weswegen ich wohl auf die 1080p verzichten werde.


Edit:
Für 219 bei Media Markt? wäre natürlich klasse....weißt du denn ob da auch eine HD+ Karte dabei ist?


----------



## Sash (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der richtige HDTV Receiver!*

1080p brauchst bei tv nicht.. wegen der bandbreite wird sich das in den nächsten 10j wohl nicht ändern. und der smart, les dir mal die bewerungen durch.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der richtige HDTV Receiver!*

Also das HD-Ready Bild ist schon schön scharf und 5x höher aufgelöst als normales TV. Von HD-Ready zu Full-HD ist der Sprung nicht mehr ganz so groß. Ich habe auch hier einen BluRay-Player und finde den Unterschied zu HD-Ready nicht gerade gewaltig. Also das HD-Ready-Material ist schon sehr gut und bei z.B.: Naturdokumentationen fallen einem fast die Augen raus, so gut sieht das aus.
Seit ich den HD-Receiver habe, verstaubt der BluRay-Player.
Gibt fünf freie, öffentliche HD-Sender : ArteHD, ARDHD, ZDFHD, AnixeHD und ServusTVHD. Anspruchsvolle Filme, Sport, Dokumentationen und Konzerte in HD. Soviel kann ich fast gar nicht schauen, wie mein Twin-Receiver auf die Platte schaufelt


----------



## Sash (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der richtige HDTV Receiver!*

ähm, 720p oder drunter ist ready, 1080i oder p ist full hd.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der richtige HDTV Receiver!*



Sash schrieb:


> ähm, 720p oder drunter ist ready, 1080i oder p ist full hd.


1080i ist kein natives Full-HD sprich 1080p. 
1080i ist das Bild bei einem FullHD-TV immer, egal ob 720p oder 1080i ausgestrahlt wird. Wenn 720p ausgestrahlt wird, interpoliert halt mein Receiver oder mein TV auf 1080i. Und wenn 1080i ausgestrahlt wird, haben die Sender das Bild bereits auf 1080i aufgeblasen.
Um natives 720p angezeigt zu bekommen, müsste man einen TV haben, der von den Pixeln her 720p entspricht - also 1280×720 Pixel. Und für natives Full-HD(ausgestrahlte Pixel entsprechen FullHD-TV Pixel) müsste 1080p ausgestrahlt werden.


----------



## Sash (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der richtige HDTV Receiver!*

nativ nicht, ist aber full hd. wird gemacht um bandbreite zu sparen. und, mir mußt du das nicht erzählen.


----------



## Stingray93 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der richtige HDTV Receiver!*

Back to topic!
Ich fahr morgen mal zum Media Markt und guck wie viel der TechniStar S1+ dort kostet, bzw ob es den da überhaupt gibt, sonst bestell ich mir den einfach bei Alternate


----------



## Sash (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der richtige HDTV Receiver!*

bei uns in bochum gabs den im ruhrpark mediamarkt.. also wirds den bei dir auch geben, vermute ich mal. wegen festplatte, keine 2.5" nehmen die keinen extra strom anschluss hat. soviel strom gibt der usb anschluss nicht her, haben viele probleme mit.


----------



## Stingray93 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der richtige HDTV Receiver!*



Sash schrieb:


> bei uns in bochum gabs den im ruhrpark mediamarkt.. also wirds den bei dir auch geben, vermute ich mal. wegen festplatte, keine 2.5" nehmen die keinen extra strom anschluss hat. soviel strom gibt der usb anschluss nicht her, haben viele probleme mit.



Hab ne 1TB 3,5" Externe hier stehen - die ich momentan auch an meinem Receiver verwende 

Ich werd mal schauen, das Angebot bei unseren Mediamärkten ist sehr verschieden.
Vor 3 Wochen haben wir nen TV gesucht für meinen Bruder, im einen war praktisch nichts zu finden...im anderen bekamen wir dann doch einen 47" Lcd für 750€


----------



## Stingray93 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Der richtige HDTV Receiver!*

War heute mal beim Media Markt, nicht ein Receiver von TechniSat dort zu finden.
Schade.
Ein Humax war dort, aber leidet verfügte dieser nicht über Timeshift und über keine Aufnahmefunktion.


----------



## Stingray93 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Der richtige HDTV Receiver!*

Der Receiver ist soeben eingetroffen, fix aufgebaut...und nun am Updaten.
Ist es normal das auf dem karton usw. nur S1 steht und nicht S1+ ? kann leider noch nicht testen ob HD+ nun geht oder nicht...update kann bis zu 30min dauern...


Edit:
Update ist soweit fertig, er funktioniert auch...aber irgendwie bekomm ich die HD+ Sender nicht zum laufen.
Habe sie im Suchlauf gesucht und auch gefunden, alles klar soweit...wenn ich umschalte gehen sie auch ca. 10 sec. lang...und dann erscheint auf mal ein Fenster wo drauf steht: Programm ist verschlüsselt Verschlüsselungssystem Nagravision (1830)

Edit2:
OK, funktioniert nun!
Habe aber noch ein Problem.
Bei RTL HD habe ich empfangsstörungen 
Alle anderen Sender funktionieren soweit sehr gut.


Edit3:

Ich melde mich noch mal!
Habe ein mehr oder weniger schweres Problem.
Und zwar ist mir aufgefallen, das ich auf keinen Sender Empfang habe, der auf den Vertikalen Astra Satelit zugreift.
Unter anderem Tele5 und Dmax.

Stört mich schon sehr!!

Was ich bisher probiert habe:
Anderes Kabel.
Spannung am Ausgang des Receivers gemessen!
18V bei H und 13,8V bei V, das stimmt also!

Finde ich nun sehr seltsam, schließe ich den alten Receiver an...geht alles Problemlos!
Weiß jmd woran das liegen könnte?
Habe versucht eine alte Firmware Version für den ihn zu bekommen, leider finde ich keine Download links!


----------



## jaque (20. November 2010)

Hi Stringray93

Ich habe das selbe Problem mit den HD+ Sender ! Karte und Modul werden erkannt und aufgelistet,sobald ich aber auf einen HD Kanal gehe erscheint nur ein schwarzes Bild und Programm ist verschlüsselt Verschlüsselungssystem Nagravision (1830)
Firmware ist die neueste von S1. 
Kannst du mir hier weiterhelfen was du gemacht hast, damit deine funktionieren??

VIelen Dank.. 

grüße


----------



## Stingray93 (20. November 2010)

Hi!
Also habe meine Satelliten Schüssel neu ausgerichtet.
Das geht recht einfach mit so einem gerät (frag mich nicht wie das heißt, hatte ein Kumpel von mir noch bei sich rumliegen)
Dabei habe ich auch festgestellt das dieser Metallarm an der Schüssel total Lose war.
Was den wechselden Empfang in den letzten Tagen erklärte (mal gings, mal nicht)
Alles wieder festgemacht, neu ausgerichtet und war alles gut!


----------



## jaque (21. November 2010)

Hi Stingray !

Habe auch Schüssel eingestellt und komplett neue Sendersuchlauf gemacht.. Trotzdem emfange ich diese nicht denn die Fehlermeldung kommt immer noch 

grüße jaque


----------



## Stingray93 (21. November 2010)

Hast du die Karte auch richtig rum eingesteckt?
Hatte sie zunächst auch verkehrt herum drin


----------



## jaque (22. November 2010)

Ja Stingray keine Angst die Karte ist richtig drin  Karte wird auch als richtig und gültig ausgegeben, wenn ich in das Menü gehe.. Verstehe es auch nicht ! 
Bin echt am verzweifeln  habe fast 100 Prozent empfang über Sat... Keine Ahnung woran es liegen kann...


----------

